# Punch Card Knitting on Singer Memo-Matic 321



## Kraft1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all, I am new to machine knitting and today have just started to explore the punch cards- for some reason I can not get Fair-Isle punch card patterns to work. I have followed the instructions in the booklet and checked every detail, but nothing seems to work. It comes out all knitted together with no pattern. I have threaded the yarns together and separately still with the same effect. Any suggestions :roll:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have Empisal Knitmaster machines which are the same machines that you know as Singer.
If you have followed every instructions word for word, then all that I can think of is that the machine has a problem. But it is more likely that you have over looked something.
The manuals are not very easy to follow.
When you have inserted your card, with the carrage on the left end of the bed, you must put the stop knob(a)forward.
The touch levers that are in front of the card slot will then form the pattern that is the punch card.
They should be back where there are holes and forward where the card is not punched.
With the levers in this position run the carriage from left to right across them, this is how the machine reads the punch card. The punch card should not go down.
Now with the carriage on the right end of the bed, put the stop knob back, all the touch levers should now be level. 
Set the carriage levers for Fair Isle with the second yarn in the other side of the tension mast and in the front section of the sinker plate. 
I hope that you can unstand this and the machine is ok, let me know how you get on.
Sue.


----------



## Kraft1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Sue - I will re access the whole thing again with your kind help- Regards Maryanne


----------



## Adriaenne (Dec 9, 2012)

I also am new to knitting machines and I bought one off ebay without the manuals but I was able to find a free download over the internet. I have the Studio Model #321. My problem is that when I put in the punch card, it advances and the levers go up and down but none of the needles come in/out when the carriage is moved from left to right. What could I be doing wrong? Also, the yarns that I have always get dropped even after adjusting/readjusting the tension. Please help!


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Adriaenne said:


> I also am new to knitting machines and I bought one off ebay without the manuals but I was able to find a free download over the internet. I have the Studio Model #321. My problem is that when I put in the punch card, it advances and the levers go up and down but none of the needles come in/out when the carriage is moved from left to right. What could I be doing wrong? Also, the yarns that I have always get dropped even after adjusting/readjusting the tension. Please help!


You can find a free download manual for your 321 at http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php

Val


----------



## Adriaenne (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Val!
I actually have already downloaded the manual. My problem is about the punch card mechanism. When the card is in, it does advance and the levers work but none of the needles get picked when I move the carriage. Also, it seems very hard to move the carriage back and forth especially when I make a pass by the middle needle bed. Any ideas?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Adriaenne said:


> Thanks Val!
> I actually have already downloaded the manual. My problem is about the punch card mechanism. When the card is in, it does advance and the levers work but none of the needles get picked when I move the carriage. Also, it seems very hard to move the carriage back and forth especially when I make a pass by the middle needle bed. Any ideas?


It sounds like you are not engaging the drive belt. On my Brother and Silver punchcard machines, I need to lock on Line 1, then pass the carriage to the extreme end of the carriage; this engages the drive belt. But I can't see this described in your manual.

Be sure that you follow exactly the preparatory steps for your machine.

Re the carriage being hard to push - is this the case when doing regular/plain knitting?
Check the condition of your needle retainer/sponge bar - particularly in the middle where it is hard to push. The sponge should be quite springy, not flattened. Whilst the bar is out, vacuum any dust/fluff that might have accumulated. Run a lightly oiled cloth over the back rail, the heels of the needles and the front rim. 
Check the underside of the carriage for debris. Check that the moving parts on the underside of the carriage by flicking all the switches on the carriage.


----------



## Adriaenne (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much Val for the quick reply. I will give it a go this weekend.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Adriaenne said:


> I also am new to knitting machines and I bought one off ebay without the manuals but I was able to find a free download over the internet. I have the Studio Model #321. My problem is that when I put in the punch card, it advances and the levers go up and down but none of the needles come in/out when the carriage is moved from left to right. What could I be doing wrong? Also, the yarns that I have always get dropped even after adjusting/readjusting the tension. Please help!


If you read the answer that I put on, higher up this post for Kraft1, this may be some help to you. 
The card should not go down on the first movement of the carriage (left to right) This is when the machine is reading the card for the first row of the pattern. It should only go down on the second movement of the carriage (right to left)
The Knimaster machines don't work in the same way that the Brothers do. They don't have the back drive belt and the needles do not come forward for patterning, they stay in the knitting position.
It also sounds to me that you need to clean the machine, oil it and fit a new sponge bar.


----------



## Adriaenne (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much Sue! It looks clean but it does feel like its clogged especially by the middle each time I move the carriage. 

Thank you so much for all the help that you guys/gals have extended! Best regards!

-glenda


----------

